# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Dot, voice assistant device, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/echodot

Echo Dot on Wikipedia

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

The Amazon Echo Dot is Alexa in a tiny disc

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> What if Amazon just sold the top of the Echo. Well, they are, with the Echo Dot. It’s Alexa in a tiny package and it works with any speaker. But for right now, you can only order if it you already have an Echo or a Fire TV.

----------


## Airicist

Two new Echo devices for Amazon's Alexa

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> The battery-powered Amazon Tap puts Alexa on the go, while the pint-sized Echo Dot lets you bring Alexa's voice controls to any speakers you like.

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Amazon ‘Tap’ and ‘Echo Dot’ gadgets unleash Alexa on the world"

by David Pierce
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Unveils Two New Versions of Echo, Including One You Can Take to the Beach"

by Jason Del Rey
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon unveils 2 new Alexa devices: the $130 Amazon Tap and the $90 Echo Dot"

by Ken Yeung
March 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Good luck buying the Echo Dot, Amazon didn't make it easy

Published on Mar 3, 2016




> Amazon released two new models of the Echo smart speaker, but not everyone can order the cheaper one. Learn about the Amazon Tap and Echo Dot, and the new smart-home features coming to all models.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot unboxing and setup - review

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Unboxing of the new Amazon Echo Dot. It's a smaller version of the Amazon Echo (also called Alexa). This device doesn't have the full awesome sounding speaker that the larger one does but at $89.99 it still provides all of the functionality.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot, full review, how does Alexa work on smaller Dot?

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Here are the key features -
> Uses the Alexa Voice Service to play music, provide information, read the news, set alarms, control smart home devices, and more using just your voice
> Connects to speakers over Bluetooth or with the included audio cable to play music from Prime Music, Spotify, Pandora, iHeartRadio, and TuneIn
> Includes a built-in speaker so it can work on its own as a smart alarm clock in the bedroom, an assistant in the kitchen, or anywhere you might want a voice-controlled computer
> Hears you from across the room with far-field voice recognition, even while music is playing
> Controls smart home devices like lights, switches, thermostats, and more with compatible connected devices from WeMo, Philips Hue, Samsung SmartThings, Nest, ecobee, and others
> Always getting smarter and adding new features and skills
> Works with a variety of Bluetooth speakers

----------


## Airicist

The Amazon Echo Dot is flat-out fantastic

Published on Apr 1, 2016




> Amazon packed everything we love about Alexa and the Amazon Echo into a much smaller, much more affordable package. Plus, it'll work with your existing audio setup.
> 
> "Amazon Echo Dot review:Sometimes, less is more"
> 
> by Ry Crist
> April 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Three things Alexa needs to become the coolest car tech around

Published on Apr 7, 2016




> We hit the road with an Amazon Echo Dot to see how it would work in a car and discovered that it has a ton of untapped potential as an in-transit device.

----------


## Airicist

Tested: Amazon Echo Dot review

Published on Apr 8, 2016




> One of our favorite devices from last year was Amazon's Echo, a Bluetooth speaker with Amazon's Alexa digital assistant. At half the price of the Echo, the Dot offers the best of Alexa at a fraction of the size and cost. Here's why we think this is an essential gadget if you have connected hubs like Nest, SmartThings, or Hue.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon’s Alexa races a toaster

Published on Apr 18, 2016




> Amazon just released the Echo Dot, a tiny puck that lets you put Alexa inside any speaker in your house. We just happened to have a toaster radio lying around… here’s what happened.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot review

Published on Apr 28, 2016




> The Amazon Echo Dot is the original Amazon Echo done right. The Echo Dot has nearly all the features of its bigger sister but costs half the price and FINALLY allows you to connect to external speakers either via Bluetooth or audio cable. The Echo Dot is tiny, too- which means it no longer provides room-filling sound. But that also means it fits anywhere- even on a crowded night table. For the $89 price it is quite a buy.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Dot review

Published on Jun 20, 2016

"Amazon's Echo Dot is a great way to bring Alexa to more rooms"
But it’s mainly for the Alexa faithful.

by Devindra Hardawar
June 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The new Amazon Echo Dot is the smartest no-brainer ever

Published on Oct 3, 2016




> At just $50, Amazon's mini-sized smart speaker is even better than before, and twice as affordable. Competition is coming, but it might be too tempting to resist.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot 2nd Generation unboxing and setup

Published on Oct 21, 2016




> Unboxing of the new $49.99 2nd Generation Amazon Echo Dot. The new smaller sibling to the $179.99 Amazon Echo. This is a full function device only lacking in the sound output. But for many this is not an issue if you already have a stereo system or bluetooth speaker you prefer to use.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot: A week with review

Published on Nov 8, 2016




> Amazon Echo Dot looks good on paper, but how does it do in practical terms? Jon Porter captures a week in the life with a the Alexa Amazon companion to show you how it performs. We have the 2nd generation version of the Echo Dot.

----------


## Airicist

Best pick: Amazon Echo Dot product review

Published on May 2, 2017




> There are basically two reasons to get an Amazon Echo Dot. Number one, you’ve already got a respectable home stereo system and you want to make it better, or two, you want access to Amazon’s smart assistant, but you don’t want to spend almost 200 bucks for the original Echo.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot 3rd Gen - 2018 Edition - Hands on review

Published on Oct 5, 2018




> Amazon’s third-generation Echo Dot puts on some weight and comes dressed in a warmer, more welcoming design. The result is a better-looking Alexa device with good enough sound quality to deserve being called a speaker. In our Amazon Echo Dot review we dig into what’s new and discuss whether this speaker deserves a home within your home.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Dot 3 review: Bigger, better and still 50 bucks

Published on Oct 10, 2018




> With a new fabric-bodied design and noticeably better sound, Amazon's latest Echo Dot is its best yet -- but can it blunt Google's momentum?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's new $60 Echo Dot with Clock answers one of the most common Alexa questions"
Everything we know about Amazon's new smart speaker.

by Molly Price
September 25, 2019

amazon.com/dp/B07N8RPRF7

----------


## Airicist

New $59 Echo Dot reveal at Amazon's latest press briefing

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon's newest version of the echo dot now comes with...a clock? And of course it comes with an Alexa and new touch sensors. All this and more for only $59.

----------


## Airicist

New Echo Dot with clock review!

Oct 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Echo Dot (4th gen) review

Oct 29, 2020




> The fourth-gen Amazon Echo Dot brings better audio and a striking new profile for its signature $50 price tag. But should you buy it over the still-excellent third-gen Dot or the best-in-class 2020 Echo?

----------

